# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новинка Lenovo в Беларуси: Yoga Book – устройство 2-в-1

## Labs

Компания Lenovo анонсировала в Беларуси новинку – Yoga Book в двух версиях: с операционной системой Android 6.0 и Windows 10.


Yoga Book – это настоящая магия высоких технологий. Гаджет объединил в себе лучше возможности ноутбука и планшета. С его помощью пользователи смогут максимально раскрыть творческий потенциал и открыть в себе новые таланты.


«Современных пользователей удивить непросто, – комментирует Сергей Галуза, менеджер по работе с партнерами Lenovo в Беларуси. – Сегодня сделать дисплей тоньше или аккумулятор мощнее недостаточно. Наша задача – создавать гаджеты, которые будут интересными и полезными самым искушенным пользователям. Мы представляем самое тонкое устройство в категории «2-в-1» в мире. Yoga Book может похвастаться уникальными возможностями: устройство сканирует и отображает в цифровом формате текст, который пользователь пишет чернилами на бумаге».


Шарнирная конструкция Yoga Book состоит из 130 деталей и позволяет поворачивать дисплей на 360 градусов. Благодаря этому пользователь может работать с устройством в режимах «ноутбук», «планшет», «презентация» и «консоль». 


В Yoga Book используется пятислойная панель ввода. Верхний слой – это стекло толщиной 0,55 мм с антибликовой поверхностью, которую разработчики сделали максимально похожей на бумагу. Второй слой – сенсорный, он служит для распознавания прикосновений. Третий – мембрана для подсветки клавиатуры. Четвёртый — плёнка, способная взаимодействовать с пером Real Pen при помощи электромагнитного резонанса (EMR). В пятом слое размещены электронные компоненты компьютера: чипсет, элементы памяти и аккумулятор. 


Клавиатура Halo Keyboard при помощи светодиодной подсветки проявляется на плоской панели в виде контуров клавиш только в режиме ввода текстовой информации. В остальное время многофункциональная панель находится в спящем режиме и используется для совместной работы со стилусом Real Pen. Для точного и быстрого ввода графической информации применяется технология электромагнитного резонанса (EMR) от компании Wacom, позволяющая распознавать до 2048 градаций нажима пера и допускающая его наклон до 100 градусов. 


При использовании в Real Pen стержней с чернилами пользователь может писать и рисовать на листе бумаги прямо на сенсорной панели. При этом графическая информация мгновенно оцифровывается и выводится на экран ноутбука. Если установить в стилус стержень с наконечником из полиоксиметилена (РОМ), можно работать с панелью ввода как с обычным графическим планшетом. 


Еще одно неоспоримое достоинство Yoga Book − удобный интерфейс Book UI. Он позволяет работать одновременно с несколькими приложениями в отдельных окнах, которые можно перемещать и масштабировать. Возможности Book UI доступны пользователям планшетов с операционной системой Android 6.0.


Yoga Book оснащен 10,1-дюймовым IPS-экраном с разрешением Full HD (1920х1200 пикселей) и построен на базе энергоэффективных процессоров Intel Atom x5-Z8550. Видеоускорителем служит интегрированная графика Intel HD Graphics. Объём оперативной памяти равен 4 ГБ, а в качестве основного накопителя используется флеш-память объемом 64 ГБ.


Устройство поддерживает работу с SIM-картами формата nano-SIM – возможна мобильная связь 2G/3G/4G (LTE). Yoga Book оборудован модулями Wi-Fi (802.11 a/b/g/n/ac), Bluetooth и GPS. Через интерфейс HDMI экранное изображение можно вывести на внешний монитор.


Устройство выполнено в прочном корпусе из магниевого и алюминиевого сплава, толщина которого составляет 9,6 мм, а вес – всего 690 г. Версия планшета Yoga Book с ОС Android предлагается в двух расцветках: серой (Gunmetal Grey) и золотой (Champagne Gold), а с ОС Windows 10 – в черной (Carbon Black). Встроенный аккумулятор обеспечивает автономную работу до 15 часов.


Устройство 2-в-1 Lenovo Yoga Book YB1-X91F (ZA150018UA) доступно в Беларуси по цене 1399 BYN, Lenovo Yoga Book YB1-X91L (ZA160021UA) – 1499 BYN.


*Технические характеристики Lenovo Yoga Book Android*
Дисплей: 10,1”, IPS, 400 нит, Full HD (1920x1200)
ОС: Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow / Windows 10
Процессор: Intel Atom x5-Z8550
Графика: Intel HD Graphics 400
Оперативная память: 4 ГБ
Встроенная память: 64 ГБ
Карты памяти: microSD до 128 ГБ
SIM-карты: nano-SIM
Звук: Dolby Atmos
Беспроводные подключения: 2G/3G/LTE, Wi-Fi (802.11 a/b/g/n/ac), Bluetooth
Навигация: GPS (A-GPS)
Датчики: освещённости, вибрации, акселерометр
Камеры: основная – 8 Мп (АФ), фронтальная – 2 Мп
Аккумулятор: Li-Pol, 8500 мАч (до 15 часов)
Разъёмы: micro-USB, HDMI, microSD, 3,5-мм аудио
Корпус: магниевый и алюминиевый сплавы
Расцветки: серая (Gunmetal Grey), золотистая (Champagne Gold)
Вес: 690 г.
Габариты (Ш х В х Т): 256,6 х 170,8 х 9,6 мм

----------

